# What games got you into gaming?



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2013)

-*Tony Hawks Pro Skater for Playstation* - my friends and I played that game non stop throughout 7th-8th grade, I have really good memories of just hanging out on the weekends and after school playing that game being a kid with no responsibilities








-*Goldeneye for Nintendo 64* - the single player was well done and the gameplay was really entertaining, looking back on it now the graphics look terrible, but for the time I remember thinking they were great!








-*Abes Oddysee for Playstation* - one of my all time favorite games on any console. I was blown away by how creative and original the game was, and how much fun a 2D game played in a 2.5D world could be, great game, great graphics, fun gameplay, and imo, it still holds up to today








-*Starfox 64 for Nintendo 64* - the very first game I beat on the Nintendo 64, I remember I got it for Christmas and had beaten it before New Years. Fun gameplay, decent story and decent graphics for its time








-*Doom 64 for Nintendo 64* - Awesome game! I was a kid when I played it so it was actually pretty scary, good graphics, a ton of levels, cool puzzles and fun gameplay








-*Mortal Kombat for Super Nintendo* - I must have spent a ton of money playing this game in the arcade as a kid, fatalities, one of the first games to include blood/gore, cool list of characters and decent graphics for the time, really fun, especially against friends!








-*Street Fighter 2 for Super Nintendo* - same deal, super fun game, tons of cool characters








-*Super Mario Bros 3 for Nintendo* - I think everyone has played this game, probably one of the most played games in history, super fun, good graphics, entertaining til the end! 








-*Age of Empires II for PC* - one of my first introductions to PC gaming, I couldn't get enough of this game as a kid, unbelievably fun and addicting! 








-*Battlefield 2 for PC* - a friend and I racked up so many hours on this game, there was a time where I knew every level from memory we played it so much!


----------



## Orithil (Mar 29, 2013)

Mail Order Monsters, Portal (for the C64, not the newer one), Lode Runner, Rastan, Spy -vs- Spy, and Spy Hunter (for the C64, not the newer one) mostly. Little Computer People for the C64 was awesome as hell, but not really a game.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 29, 2013)

What is a C64?


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

1980. First video game I ever played.


----------



## benton OG (Mar 29, 2013)

I love oddworld too and it was one on the few games that I completed. I finished Halo on xbox and need for speed most wanted on PC.


----------



## benton OG (Mar 29, 2013)

This is my most favorite arcade game.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

benton OG said:


> This is my most favorite arcade game.


We use to play this on Friday's after work to see who would be paying for dinner and drinks, absolutely love run-gun.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

This piece of shit was the first system I owned, it was given to me by my uncle after his wife made him get rid of it only after a few months because he played it all the time. I played baseball a lot. Nowadays staring at a wall would be more fun than this system.


----------



## benton OG (Mar 29, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> We use to play this on Friday's after work to see who would be paying for dinner and drinks, absolutely love run-gun.


Haha... yeah I love how the players hang on the rim and pull down... Shaq attack!!!

Baseball is where my heart was at though.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

benton OG said:


> Haha... yeah I love how the players hang on the rim and pull down... Shaq attack!!!
> 
> Baseball is where my heart was at though.


Thanks for the rep. I like to think I'm cool at least. 

Ya every time someone would put a good move on someone the people and friends watching would just roar, people would actually be hanging out waiting for us to come in and play on fridays. 

For arcade I can't think of or remember any good baseball games but the consoles over the years have had some great ones. I remember my most favorite times playing with friends was a Ken Griffey Jr game for Nintendo 64 I think.


----------



## benton OG (Mar 29, 2013)

Well I meant I played baseball in my youth. Guess I got off the game subject a bit...


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

benton OG said:


> Well I meant I played baseball in my youth. Guess I got off the game subject a bit...


lol OK. Yes I played to. I lived in MN during my last 2-3 years of high school and we won state championship one of those years. I was a utility, 3rd base and left field but got to play a lot. When we were younger we use to get high and play ball all the time, but during high school I was never high when I played, I enjoyed the game too much and would of sucked if I was baked. 
My highlight was a laser beam 3 run homer in one of the last games of the season in our championship year and a double play from left field to 2nd base in the last championship game. Other than those I was average.


----------



## benton OG (Mar 29, 2013)

Rancho Cucamonga said:


> lol OK. Yes I played to. I lived in MN during my last 2-3 years of high school and we won state championship one of those years. I was a utility, 3rd base and left field but got to play a lot. When we were younger we use to get high and play ball all the time, but during high school I was never high when I played, I enjoyed the game too much and would of sucked if I was baked.
> My highlight was a laser beam 3 run homer in one of the last games of the season in our championship year and a double play from left field to 2nd base in the last championship game. Other than those I was average.


I bet the three run homer felt good. I played until I got to high school. I was a pitcher and first base from start. I had an awesome first coach and he noticed that I could be a pitcher and trained me. I made all stars every year and got to travel to dif cities. I hit my first and only home run when I was twelve and my dad was first base coach. I was on top of the world! I started smoking and having sex at thirteen so my baseball days ended up being ruined by hangovers and staying up too late before the game so I quit. I tried out my junior year of high school but I couldn't throw a curve worth a shit by then. Oh well life goes on...


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

Cool. I had to pitch an inning during a very long extra innings game. Two ground outs and a pop up fly out. Got lucky being I pitched to the bottom of their lineup. Ya, I was only able to compete by cutting off weed and drinking a bit, I was only at 75% potential as I did party a lot during HS. Life does go on.


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Mar 29, 2013)

I actually bought one of these for some dumb reason.



But these two games on this system were so so fun.


----------



## benton OG (Mar 29, 2013)

Haha I remember the dreamcast. I had a 3D0 because I wanted run and gun but the game wasn't called that it was something else. I will figure it out


----------



## benton OG (Mar 29, 2013)

Ok I had Demolition man,




fifa soccer no pic, need for speed, and slam n jam was the b ball game but they didn't hang on the rim


----------



## Orithil (Mar 30, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> What is a C64?


Commodore 64, it was a personal computer system back in the 80's, they went bankrupt but from what I understand Commodore is now back. It was my first computer, and inspired my love of PC gaming.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 30, 2013)

I also had an OG Gameboy, the big gray brick one, again, countless hours, Tetris, Mario, Judge Dredd... I loved it! It's interesting to think about growing up during a time when these technologies were just getting off the ground and compare them to today with modern apps and games on smartphones, in just 2 decades.. blows my mind.. 

If there's anything to be optimistic about (or invest in!), it's video games! They reach international boundaries and are immune to global conflict. They're here to stay. I think a career in that sort of field would be a smart investment.


----------



## demonhaze (Mar 30, 2013)

Started with Atari, but the original Nintendo was what made me a lifelong gamer. The games were ninja gaiden, Zelda, teenage mutant ninja turtles, duck hunt, and super Mario bros 3. Then I had a game gear in grade school, moved on to a PlayStation, then ps2, now Xbox 360


----------



## ricky1lung (Mar 30, 2013)

I started with coleco & Atari, have had pretty much every system since.

Donkey Kong (Coleco)
Asteriods (Atari)
Contra & Super mario bros (NES - OG Nintendo)

Nowadays the PS lines are my favs, still game a bit but only when I can shake the controller away from the kids....lol


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 30, 2013)

What got me into gaming? This right here.

[video=youtube;c4bvZZa5Mtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4bvZZa5Mtg[/video]

I was too young to know how to really play it but it was still amazing. lol


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's another one of those games that got me hooked; Heart of Darkness, unreal fun!;

[youtube]MnxQ97vKXZs[/youtube]


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 31, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> What got me into gaming? This right here.
> 
> [video=youtube;c4bvZZa5Mtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4bvZZa5Mtg[/video]
> 
> I was too young to know how to really play it but it was still amazing. lol


This right here is ultimately what did it for me also. 

Also this one in the Arcade.... many many quarters...


Probably a couple more that got me started, cant remember them right now tho. Wake n bake hittin me pretty good right now..


----------



## Eclypse (Mar 31, 2013)

Uggg again...



*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Blue Wizard again.*


----------



## ricky1lung (Mar 31, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> This right here is ultimately what did it for me also.
> 
> Also this one in the Arcade.... many many quarters...
> View attachment 2594701
> ...




Double dragon kicked ass.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been playing Rambo on the NES and I keep getting lost, I've killed the giant spider boss but after that I couldn't figure out where to go. I also tried Platoon and the second stage is pretty weird, it goes into first person.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Mar 31, 2013)

Damn, first person on the SNES was right at the forefront


----------



## benton OG (Apr 1, 2013)

Contra on NES was awesome too


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Here was one that got me into gaming...


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

Figong said:


> Here was one that got me into gaming...


Ha, I liked that one too, but man, took me forever to figure out what to do, and I remember it being really hard... sooo long ago....


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's another...



and another..


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

hahaha, Ninja Gaiden... so many memories.


----------



## Figong (Apr 1, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> Ha, I liked that one too, but man, took me forever to figure out what to do, and I remember it being really hard... sooo long ago....


Yes, Bionic Commando was a major pain in the ass in terms of how it was played in terms of the dynamics.


----------



## benton OG (Apr 2, 2013)

I played bionic commando last night and it was a little hard at first because you can't jump. You have to use that grappler he has to get up on platforms.


----------



## Figong (Apr 2, 2013)

benton OG said:


> I played bionic commando last night and it was a little hard at first because you can't jump. You have to use that grappler he has to get up on platforms.


Yes, the grappler takes a lil' bit of getting used to.. hahaha


----------



## CountryCowFreakJr (Apr 11, 2013)

long list here...so bear with me...lol...i play WoW...Diablo 3...CoD BO2...Tetris...Fight Night Round 3...Classic arcade games...N4S Most Wanted...Sim City (dont have the new one just yet)...RollerCoaster Tycoon...Borderlands...and whatever else can seem to grab my attention...lol...and every one of these...great to play stoned ...whether i wanna beat someone up...troll others that deserve it...or wanna hear and see something completely warped...Bioshock is good for that...lol...


----------



## Figong (Apr 11, 2013)

Rollercoaster tycoon 2 was awesome.. if the happiness dropped, just pick/grab the frowning visitor and drown `em in the lake. Dead bodies tell no tales.


----------



## Narse (Apr 28, 2013)

I started gaming in the early 90's, nearly 20 years ago. I have to say the old Genesis/NES/Sega CD/Turbo Graphx 16/3DO/PS1 Japanese role playing games had the most influence on my gaming choices. I prefer JRPG's and MMORPG's over anything else. I just play far too much for any other genre to be enough for me to take in.

1. Dragon Force - Saturn(This game is a forgotten gem, rarely experienced by most gamers because of the short-lived Saturn. The amount of effort they put into the jewel case booklets and disc art is incredible. Definately worth getting on an Emulator.)

2. Final Fantasy - NES

3. Lunar, the Silver Star Story - Sega CD

4. Chrono Trigger 

5. Guardian War - 3do

Obviously there's hundreds more that influenced me, these are just the ones that really imprinted themselves into my brain forever.


----------



## tinkerbella. (Apr 29, 2013)

The one game that Got me started was Mario  Still Love that game to this Day, but what keeps me gaming is GTA Games and Saints Row Games


----------



## johndolly420 (May 2, 2013)

Tecmo Super Bowl and NBA Jam for Super Nintendo.. Anyone remember NBA jam? Two on two basketball and getting on fire was so much fun nothing like a 20 ft vertical lol

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/13/Tecmo_Super_Bowl.jpg
http://ocremix.org/files/images/games/snes/0/nba-jam-snes-cover-front-34483.jpg


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 3, 2013)

Tony hawks proskater 1 my first game ever! Still love the music choices in it

Socom 3!!! Hugeeee influenc. Best online shooter EVER

battlefield 2 modern combat game was epic online

Street fighter 2 when i went to the pizza parlor as a kid and button smashed my way to victory 

Also the my main game that got me started and ill still play it from time to time is final fantasy 7! Honorable mention for ff8&10


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (May 3, 2013)

"when i grow up i wanna be just like solid snake".


----------



## mudminer (May 3, 2013)

My relationship with video gaming started when I dropped a quarter into a "Pong" table at a pizza joint as a kid while out with the fam one friday night. After the "Atari" sys came out it was a game called "Yars Revenge" that made me realize "This shit is too cool.".


----------



## brotherjericho (May 3, 2013)

This:


----------



## RL420 (May 5, 2013)

First Console Game: College football national championship or something, sega genesis
Favorite Console Game: Final Fantasy 7

got hooked, moved on to pc's i was like 10.

First PC game:Blood, 1997
Favorite PC game(s): Diablo 2 and Vanilla World of Warcraft

Currently gaming nothing, every game that i get hyped for is a huge letdown, like simcity 5, as an example thats recent. Diablo 3 was a complete failure. I'm losing hope.


----------



## thinn (May 21, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Tony hawks proskater 1 my first game ever! Still love the music choices in it
> 
> Socom 3!!! Hugeeee influenc. Best online shooter EVER
> 
> ...


God, socom 3 gor me forever started on online games, it is by far the best shooter i played til this day. Call of dury is generic and doesnt seem to fill the void, neither do the newer socoms.

Original gaming that got me hooked i would have to say zelda, mario, qbert and shit like that.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 21, 2013)

thinn said:


> God, socom 3 gor me forever started on online games, it is by far the best shooter i played til this day. Call of dury is generic and doesnt seem to fill the void, neither do the newer socoms.
> 
> Original gaming that got me hooked i would have to say zelda, mario, qbert and shit like that.


iw or stg on citadel 24/7!!! God id love to play that game again. Call o duty is very generic correct. Citadel and harvester. Love the sniping hill on harvester on the terrorist side but i hated the seal cliff advantage. Very balanced map. Not to mention cars and big map modes

i remember camping on big map harvester convoy mode and c4ing the bridge and wait for the tanks loool. I could go on all day about how great that game was


----------



## thinn (May 21, 2013)

Thats whats lacking. I think the biggest maps that come close to socom "big maps" is battlefield. But honestly devils road big map was huge and so was harvester. Nothing like playing crucible and hitting that tunnel hard! How about antenora big, i donr care how many times i played that, i was always lost in that jungle. Killing fields, man on and on......i miss it, lol waterworks, fault, boneyard,

We used to play boneyard small with only rpgs and pistols, best time ever on demo


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 21, 2013)

Devils road big map yeah man! Insanely huge

socom > battlefield


----------



## Dannoo93 (May 22, 2013)

Mario on the nes when i was 3


----------



## ILoveYouSweetLeaf (May 23, 2013)

brotherjericho said:


> This:


this was my first one to. Not my favorite but my first.

best ever was team fortress (not classic but the one that was a free mod off of the first quake, there was a mod that had like 5 artifacts like a 300ac armor, a globe that would follow you and shoot enemies around you, only one person on server at a time could have that artifact,,, it was awesome)
or Diablo 2, waited forever for 3 and those greedy pricks screwed it up. will never buy it.
or counter strike.
or battlefield2
cant decide between those 4.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 24, 2013)

Wolfenstein 3D, Cosmos Cosmic Adventures, Commander Keen, Blakestone, Doom I & II.... I guess those were the ones that got me really started.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 24, 2013)

*Real War for the PC* - After playing *Age of Empires II*, I thought this game would be cool because it's really similar except it goes much farther into the future, up to the present day with shit like B2's and F117's! It was a ton of fun as a kid, decent graphics, fun single player campaign 







[youtube]kc6212HSXMY[/youtube]

*Resident Evil 3: Nemisis for the Playstation* - Fucking amazing game! Excellent gameplay, decent graphics for its time, insanely scary moments and it kept you coming back for more! 







[youtube]HanEBMeas28[/youtube]

*Commandos 3 for PC *- Insanely fun gameplay, great graphics, reminiscent of *Fallout 2*, and a great storyline that ran with WWII







[youtube]x9sUarEhRbc[/youtube]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 24, 2013)

Starcraft, Battlefield 1942, Command & Conquer, SOCOM, Soldier of Fortune II Double Helix, Red Faction 2. 

Those were all the big games on PC and PS that got me hooked but before all that it was SEGA GameGear/Genisis, Nintendo consoles and arcades when i had the chance..


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (May 25, 2013)

Goldeneye for the N64.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 28, 2013)

Goldeneye almost goes without saying.. but im glad you said it! lol


----------



## Clever Fox (May 29, 2013)

Hmm.. My Uncle just gave me a lot of his old games when I was like 12 or something so I guess Tomb Raider did for a bit and then resident Evil 3, I loved that game. It was like the only one I played.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (May 30, 2013)

Resident Evil 3 was great, really introduced me to the horror genre

Beating it felt like an actual accomplishment


----------



## Doer (May 31, 2013)

Pong. Remember the first video game? I played it again, last year. In the Tech Museum. Still not so easy, long term. Very hypnotic. Makes me second guess, after a while.

And a friend had an Atrari. Played B-52 Bomber, and some precursor to Civilization type games. I got into it. A-10 WartHog on my beefed up to 1 mb, Amiga.

The same friend, worked with me in sales and of course, we hung out the video parlors when it was, too hot, too wet, too early, too lazy, etc. All those early games Galactica, the one with Dragon Eggs, and you had to keep the dragon flapping.

Well, then I realized. I love this. I love the different styles of play. A new game idea is rare and there are many copy cats.

Take Portal 2. Mind bending. Days go by.

Forza 3..a different deal and far out and I built a simulator seat for that. Souped up the xbox steering wheel with a regular ball bearing set. RC car spring to make the brake and gas pedal feel right.

Also, I have a helicopter seat, I built. 

MotoCross....endless new game types.

Yeah, love it.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 31, 2013)

Old school stand-up video games. Going to the arcade with a pocket full of quarters was the shit! You walk in and it's so noisey and overwhelming. Some arcades would have music playing in the back ground and if you went to the bigger arcades they even had a snack bar. Arcades were magical places where you could get lost for hours.

My favorite game was SPY HUNTER..With the James bond type music in the background you manuveur you vehicle shooting, laying oil slicks, and ramming your aggressor. 

Played hours of Galga, Asteroids, Pac Man (loved the sit-down style like at the pizza joints), Pole Position, Dig Dug, Donkey kong......

I miss the 80's. I miss arcades....I feel bad for the younger generations because they didn't get to experience it. Those of you were lucky enough to grow up during this time know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Doer (Jun 1, 2013)

Oh, I don't know. I still go to arcades. It's all there. I like the one with the full size guns. Quick draw shoot out.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (Jun 1, 2013)

Doer said:


> Oh, I don't know. I still go to arcades. It's all there. I like the one with the full size guns. Quick draw shoot out.


But is Duran Duran playing on the sound system? LOL


----------



## Kingesh (Jun 24, 2013)

The very first game I have ever played


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Jun 27, 2013)

Atari was the beesnees way back in the early days,Centipede and asteroids for hours on end.


----------



## Master Stark (Jun 27, 2013)

Ultima Online


----------

